# SVA - Simavita Limited



## System (19 February 2014)

Simavita Limited (SVA) is an Australian company which has developed an innovative world first solution for urinary incontinence management, using the SIM™ platform technology.

Simavita Limited is expected to list on the ASX on Thursday, February 20th, 2014.

http://simavita.com


----------



## greggles (27 August 2018)

Some good news today for Simavita Limited.


> Sydney, Australia – Simavita Limited (Simavita or the Company) (ASX: SVA) today announced that it had entered into its first major marketing agreement to target the sale of adult and infant products incorporating Simavita’s AlertPLUS™ platform technology. The Agreement will initially be limited to major customers in mass markets in North America and Europe.
> 
> Key commercial terms of the agreement are as follows:
> • Targeted roll-out, aimed at up to 4 major customers in North America and Europe.
> ...




While today's announcement is undoubtedly positive, I'm still a little unsure as to the impact this will have on SVA's bottom line. I am assuming that the amount of €200m (AUD310m) as mentioned in the announcement is the anticipated retail sales revenue without taking into account the cost of sales (production, distribution, retailer mark up etc.). How much of the pie will be left for SVA in the end? The answer at the moment is = ????

The market liked the announcement though. SVA is up 155.56% today to 4.6c.


----------



## barney (27 August 2018)

greggles said:


> While today's announcement is undoubtedly positive, I'm still a little unsure as to the impact this will have on SVA's bottom line. The market liked the announcement though. SVA is up 155.56% today to 4.6c.




Currently coming back to earth at 3.7 cents with the Buy side looking a bit thin ……. Has a P and D flavour about it but we shall see what eventuates.


----------



## System (23 February 2021)

On February 22nd, 2021, Simavita Limited (SVA) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, after security holders resolved to remove SVA from the Official List.


----------

